# Tyranid tactics against blood angels?



## the_joninator (Oct 25, 2010)

ok, so im playing against blood angels soon. He's going to have quite a few rhinos which he will probably deep strike. i know he's going to use terminators and death company with jump packs. and he's going to use The Sanguinor, Exemplar of the Host. thats all i know he's using. its going to be a 1500 point game, here's my list:


Hive tyrant w/ 2xTL Devourers, LE, PS
-225

2x Tyrant Guards
-120


2x Hive Guards
-100

2x Hive Guards
-100

2x Zoanthropes in mycetic spore
-180



8x Genestealers
-112

20x Hormagants w/TS
-180

20x Termagants
-100

20x Termagants
-100


trygon prime
-240


what tactics can i use? thanks


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd get rid of some Hive Guard, the Tyrant Guard, and add some Warriors for Synapse (You only have three, and one's a deep-striker), give the Tyrant different weapons (Devourers are great against lightly armoured troops, but against Space Marines? You need the armour-save-ignoring capablities of a CC Tyrant). I, personally, would get rid of the Trygon and double the amount of Genestealers and add more Warriors.

But anyway, you want tactics for THAT list, not what changes I'd make. Well, use the Hive Guard to blow up all the transports (The nastier the squad in side the quicker you need to blow it up). Kill the Death Company from range, as well as the Sanguinor. The Sanguinor has some ability that upgrades one Sergeant into a mini-captain, so watch out for that and don't let it catch you out. Shoot the fighty stuff and fight the shooty stuff. Outflank the Genestealers because they rip through power armour, and you NEED a Broodlord. Don't forget that. Make the most of your psychic powers, and *use Paroxysm*. Single most useful spell in 40k, IMHO, because it means that your twenty TS Hormagaunts can make a mess of anything up to Abaddon + 5 Chaos Terminators (This is speaking from experience).

Midnight


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Ild say give the tyrant hive commander and outflank the hormagaunts.

I also think u have over priced the hormagaunts by 20 pts, and same with the throphes, unless the spore has a VC on it


----------

